# Nutraburn DNP’s reseller?



## samrooo77 (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I know that nutraburn make legit DNP caps, why anyone buy from them and resell caps in EU? Its maybe be a good idea no?

(oh and I need someone who know a good dnp powder website and how to caps dnp plz..)


----------



## Trump (Mar 13, 2021)

Oh ****ing dear


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 13, 2021)

Trump said:


> Oh ****ing dear



Yes sir????


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 13, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> (oh and I need someone who know a good dnp powder website and how to caps dnp plz..)



Would you also like someone to wipe your azzhole after you shxt? 😄


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 13, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Would you also like someone to wipe your azzhole after you shxt?


Why not, you can do this for me ? I dont ask this question to make my own caps...


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 13, 2021)

Mods ... is it time yet?  If not now, then when?


----------



## ftf (Mar 13, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Why not, you can do this for me ? I dont ask this question to make my own caps...
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



Hey Sam, I think the problem here is the avatar. Americans hate mimes.


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 13, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> Mods ... is it time yet?  If not now, then when?



+10000000000


----------



## dragon1952 (Mar 13, 2021)

ftf said:


> Hey Sam, I think the problem here is the avatar. Americans hate mimes.




Yea, that's just plain creepy.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 13, 2021)

Youre going to end up killing someone ya dope


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 13, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> Mods ... is it time yet?  If not now, then when?



Why bro?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 13, 2021)

ftf said:


> Hey Sam, I think the problem here is the avatar. Americans hate mimes.



ahahah I dont put this idk it happened  I want to change but idk how..


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 13, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Youre going to end up killing someone ya dope



Why? 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 13, 2021)

Jesus dude, i swear it seems like you got back and forth on DNP but then ask people to prove they have taken DNP...im wondering if you did. Their loose powder is $$ AF. based on your comment you are saying people should buy from them and sell the caps in the EU and then say you also need someone to make the caps for you...just sounds like you trying to have someone make caps for you and sell them.


----------



## samrooo77 (Mar 13, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Jesus dude, i swear it seems like you got back and forth on DNP but then ask people to prove they have taken DNP...im wondering if you did. Their loose powder is $$ AF. based on your comment you are saying people should buy from them and sell the caps in the EU and then say you also need someone to make the caps for you...just sounds like you trying to have someone make caps for you and sell them.



Hi bro, I takken DNP, I just want more informations, I dont want to say why I need a person who know how to caps DNP


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 13, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Hi bro, I takken DNP, I just want more informations, I dont want to say why I need a person who know how to caps DNP



well according to you... we dont have proof that you have taken it before. you dont want to say why you need a person who knows how to cap DNP...? i mean is there any other reason than you are trying to middle sell it. really not much else since you say you can buy caps already


----------



## ftf (Mar 13, 2021)

I don't know about DNP, so I googled it. This is what Wikipedia says: "the FDA included *DNP* in a list of *drugs* potentially so toxic that they should not be used even under a physician's supervision." Sounds like you should leave it alone. Or are you trying to get rid of someone?


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 13, 2021)

ftf said:


> I don't know about DNP, so I googled it. This is what Wikipedia says: "the FDA included *DNP* in a list of *drugs* potentially so toxic that they should not be used even under a physician's supervision."Sounds like you should leave it alone. Or are you trying to get rid of someone?




like any drug...if you dont know what you're doing...leave it alone. same with insulin...its obviously used by many many in this scene but you better damn well know what youre doing.


----------



## Kraken (Mar 13, 2021)

Mimes are just like clowns... Pedophiles.


----------

